
45 Privacy Changes Facebook Will Make To Comply With Data Protection Law - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/21/privacy-changes-audit/
======
r00fus
Most of this is common sense data privacy. The problem for Facebook is that
users aren't the customers, they're the product, so all these actions
essentially increase their supplier cost with no appreciable gain for FB.

------
m3mb3r
What about making them delete user profile data after they unregister and not
just hide it?

~~~
martey
One of the listed changes is "Work with the DPC to identify an acceptable
retention period of data from inactive or deactivated accounts". Another is
"Continue devoting engineering resources towards improving the system that
irrevocably deletes user accounts and data within 40 days of receipt of a
deletion request".

Both of these have due dates of July 2012.

